# Plant ID help



## Danielc03 (Jul 1, 2012)

Cooperation could help me identify these plants. Sorry for my poor English










macracantha narrow green?









May be Rotala rutundifolia H Ra?










Thanks


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

#1 is Hygrophila sp. 'Bold'

#2 Looks more like a variant of R. rotundifolia to me—the leaves don't strike me as quite delicate enough to be R. macrandra, but it's hard to say.

#3 Probably also R. rotundifolia, just a different variety; could be 'H'Ra', 'Singapore', 'Yao Yai', or any of the bajillion or so others.


----------



## Danielc03 (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks for your answer. Always a pleasure to learn a little more


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

#2 Looks like R. rotundifolia that's been growing near the top. Mine used to get that color as well.

#3 Looks like R. sp. colorata, but not certain.

How much nitrate does the tank get? I know for tanks that run lean on nitrates, the reds get more intense.


----------



## Danielc03 (Jul 1, 2012)

Texex94 said:


> #2 Looks like R. rotundifolia that's been growing near the top. Mine used to get that color as well.
> 
> #3 Looks like R. sp. colorata, but not certain.
> 
> How much nitrate does the tank get? I know for tanks that run lean on nitrates, the reds get more intense.


First of all, thank you. I am not completly sure about the amount of nitrate that I use in my tank because i buy micro and macro in prepared solutions from a local seller. At the moment, I am going to start fertilizing with dried salts


----------



## Danielc03 (Jul 1, 2012)

who gave me this plant is believed to H Ceylan H , but I think it is H sp bold


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I believe you are correct.


----------



## Danielc03 (Jul 1, 2012)

Thank Cavan!!


----------

